# חם לו



## tFighterPilot

איך הייתם מתרגמים את הביטוי הזה או ביטויים דומים לאנגלית? במקרים מסויימים אפשר למצוא משהו דומה, כמו "משעמם לי" שאפשר לתרגם לביטוי I'm bored. לעומת זאת אם אתרגם, למשל, את הביטוי שבכותרת לאנגלית יצא He's hot, והמשמעות של זה שונה לגמרי כמובן.


----------



## arbelyoni

he's hot הוא תרגום מצויין.
יש כאן כפל משמעות (אפילו יותר), אבל זה הביטוי המקובל באנגלית. ההקשר יקבע לאיזו משמעות התכוון הדובר.


----------



## Egmont

"He feels hot." אם לא רוצים אפילו אפשרות קטנה של המוון השני, יכולים לאמר


----------



## OsehAlyah

How about "It's hot for him" or "It's too hot for him"?


----------



## arielipi

its [too] hot [in] here...


----------



## tFighterPilot

OsehAlyah said:


> How about "It's hot for him" or "It's too hot for him"?


That is the closest to direct translation as it gets, but it doesn't sound quite right and a Google search for it shows that it's usually comes in a completely different meaning. If I'd translate it back to Hebrew I'd write "זה חם בשבילו". Again, in most cases there's a work around, another example would be נמאס לי which would be translated to "I've had it". But was wondering if there's any general way to translate these constructs.


----------



## arielipi

there isnt as its context-related.
therefore its too hot for him(though i agree its not the best translation from hebrew to english, and i wouldnt say it like that in english) can be correct for the title.


----------



## OsehAlyah

tFighterPilot said:


> a Google search for it shows that it's usually comes in a completely different meaning.


Hmmm I'm a little stumped. What do you mean by a completely different meaning? This makes me wonder if I understood what חם לו means.



tFighterPilot said:


> If I'd translate it back to Hebrew I'd write "זה חם בשבילו".


 Well not quite what I intended, and that's my fault for not expressing my thoughts clearly. Sorry. The expression חם לו literally translates to English as "Hot to him". However, an English sentence cannot exist without a verb, therefore I added It's. What I should have done was put [It's] in square brackets to clearly indicate that it is only there to satisfy the rules of the English language. In any event, the expression '[It's] hot to him' doesn't really exist in American English which is what eventually led me to 'It's hot for him'


tFighterPilot said:


> But was wondering if there's any general way to translate these constructs.


Not that I'm aware of. Often times we will substitute another expression to indicate these kinds of situations. Like for example:
1. Boy, it's hotter than hell in here! (Extremely informal, like among friends)
2. My, it's mighty toasty in here. ( A little more acceptable, like in an office)


----------



## tFighterPilot

When I said general rule I meant for adjectives other than חם.


----------



## arielipi

just have a vast vocabulary... i, for instance have great knowledge with verbs but lack words of day-to-day life


----------



## OsehAlyah

tFighterPilot said:


> When I said general rule I meant for adjectives other than חם.


Yes yes I got that. Especially since you have another example in your original post. I just didn't want to provide multiple examples to illustrate the same idea. 
As for the general rule, as I mentioned, there's none that I'm aware of. The way you translated it in the original post is how it would be spoken here in the US. You're second example "He's bored" would actually be said just like that, since it doesn't have the double meaning  that "He's hot" carries with it.


----------

